# Help on first build



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

I just bought my first blank and accessories to build an offshore jigging/standing rod. (its a 50#-130# line weight blank...pretty stout) Any how, the reel seat is too small of a diameter to slide down to where I want it. Do I just ream the aluminum to fit? or should I get a different diameter reel seat? I am hesitant to ream the reel seat due to possibly damaging the integrity of the reel seat. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes you need a new seat, or cut the blank down from the back.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Keep the seat for the next one it's addicting. ...good luck


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

get another reel seat

dont get aluminum think about chrome plated brass (machined)

aluminum corrodes bad in salt water even if you think you wash it off good


----------

